# Fischfutter im November



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab da mal eine Frage:

Muss ich meine Fische im Teich jetzt noch füttern??
Wenn ja mit was und wie viel??

Besatz: Goldfische und Goldelritzen
Teich 2500l

Danke
UWE


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Uwe,

hier werden alle Deine Fragen ausführich und von mehreren Seiten beantwortet:



Fazit: Jetzt jedenfalls nicht mehr füttern.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Stefan S
Das Fazit das Du ziehst ist nicht richtig, zumindest was Koi betrifft.  
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Paul,

von Koi war ja ned die Rede   ......


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

> Wenn ich jetzt schon aufhören würde, wäre die Fütterungspause u.U.
> 5 Monate lang.
> Bei Goldfischen in bepflanzten Teichen, würde ich mir die Sorgen aber nicht machen.
> 
> (Statement von Ole, kein Widerspruch.)



Hallo Paul,

hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so schwierig sein könnte. Wenn nach allen Beiträgen einhellige Meinung ist, dass Kois (zumindest jetzt) nicht mehr gefüttert werden müssen, ist es für mich selbstverständlich - siehe Zitat - dass Goldfische und Orfen erst recht kein Futter mehr benötigen. Oder wer vertritt ernstlich eine andere Meinung ?

Wenn nicht, was soll die Anmerkung ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Stefan S

In meinem Teich sind zur Zeit noch 8 Grad Plus und die Koi fressen immer noch.
 Und ich werde ihnen weiter hin Futter anbieten, solange sie es fressen, zwar nicht mehr soviel
wie vorher  aber auch mit Fischöl angereichert.
Vor kurzem war ein guter Treat im Koi.de Forum,da ging es auch um Winterfütterung.
Da sagte Pic /Dede sogar das er seine Koi schon unter einer Eisdecke gefüttert hat. Ohne das einer seiner Tiere schaden genommen hat. Und das kann ich sogar nachvollziehen,
denn wie ich immer sage in der Natur fressen Fische auch im Winter, auch Orfen und andere Fische. Warum auch nicht. Sie werden nicht mehr soviel fressen, aber wenn sie Futter /Tiere oder sonstiges fressbares sehen, dann werden sie auch zuschnappen. 
Aber wie gesagt da gehen unsere Meinungen weit auseinander.
Beobachte mal Fische im Winter ,da kannst Du sehen das sie die Wände des Teiches Systematisch abgrasen ,was meinst Du warum?  
paul

Ps ich habe immer 
von Koi geredet


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Paul,

Jackie hat nicht zwischen Kois und anderen Fischen differenziert. Reiner hat meines Wissens überhaupt keine Kois. Jürgen auch nicht. Zumindest Reiner und Jürgen haben also nicht von Kois geredet, sondern bezüglich _anderer _Fische geantwortet. Dann kam Ole und meinte, er füttere seine Kois weiter. Bei Goldfischen und Goldorfen würde er sich solche Gedanken aber nicht machen – heisst für mich, Goldfische und Orfen würde er nicht füttern, Kois sehr wohl (was ich gut nachvollziehen kann). *Erst danach *wurde das Thema komplett auf Kois gedreht, unter anderem von Dir.

Ich will mich gar nicht auf irgend etwas einigen, habe deshalb auch keine Position, die es zu verteidigen gibt  – Kois interessieren mich wirklich bestenfalls am Rande. Ich klinke mich hier aber aus, weil mir diese Diskussion sinn- und fruchtlos erscheint.

Ärgerlich ist nur, dass Uwe nun gar nicht geholfen wurde. Schade. Vielleicht greift jemand Uwes Frage noch einmal auf. Kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass jemand um diese Jahreszeit noch Goldfische füttern will. Auch wenn sie ihre Tapete ausmessen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

Hallo,

ich füttere meine Goldies und Orfen nicht mehr, seit meine Wassertemperatur unter 10 Grad ist. Dies steht in allen Fachbüchern, dies sollte man auch bei Kois anwenden, Infos hierzu bei:

http://www.koi-hobby.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

Entschuldigung, ich werde immer ausgeloggt!


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Tommi,
 werde jedes mal ausgeloggt! 

viele Grüsse 
Roland


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)

Hi Uwe, 

werde Stefans Hinweis mal Folge leisten und Dir antworten. 



> Muss ich meine Fische im Teich jetzt noch füttern??



Die Frage kann Dir hier niemand ernsthaft beantworten, da da einige Faktoren reinspielen, die man aus der Ferne nicht checken kann. 

Wenn Du wenig Fisch in einem eher naturnahen Teich hälst, werden die Fisch sich selbst genug Futter suchen. Hast Du eher eine sterile Wanne und viel Besatz, werden sie Dir für weitere Fütterung dankbar sein. Bei 2500 Liter ist nicht viel Platz. Welche Fischmengen tummeln sich denn da drin? 

Entscheiden sollten die Frage, ob Futter oder nicht, Deine Fische. Wenn Du ihnen Futter anbietest und sie es nehmen, hast Du eine eindeutige Antwort ... 



> Wenn ja mit was und wie viel??
> Besatz: Goldfische und Goldelritzen



Welches Futter bekamen sie denn bisher? Eigentlich spricht nix dagegen, das gleiche Futter auch jetzt zu verwenden. Der Hinweis mit dem Anfetten des Futters ist wichtig. Dazu eignen sich Lebertran & Co. besonders. Pflanzliche Öle kann ebenfalls einsetzen. 

Bei der Futtermenge bist Du gefragt. Ist eine Frage von Augenmaß. Die gegebenen Futtermengen müssen vollständig gefressen werden. Da der Stoffwechsel der Fische bei niedrigeren Temperaturen drei Gänge zurück schaltet, machst Du das Gleiche bei der Fütterung. Nicht mehr täglich, deutlich geringere Mengen und das solange, wie die Fische das Futter unmittelbar annehmen. Wichtig ist, daß man im Winter keine Fischmast betreibt. Die Fütterung in den nächsten Wochen dient hauptsächlich der bestmöglichen Erhaltung von Energiereserven, die die Fische sich im Sommer und Herbst angefressen haben. Es geht also jetzt nicht um Wachstum, sondern um das Überleben im Frühjahr. 

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Stefan.s
Wie ists Wetter in Frankreich auch so trübe wie hier.
Gehe Morgen mit einigen Kollegen in die Sächsische Schweiz wandern,
Denn in Sachsen ist morgen ein Feiertag  
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Reiner
Das würde ich "so" unterschreiben :razz: 
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

*** gelöscht, da Zoff friedlich beigelegt ***

Mir ist es doch völlig egal, wenn Mutti ihren Dackel im Winter mit einem selbstgestrickten Jäckchen verhätschelt. Mir ist es letztlich auch egal, wenn jemand meint, seinen Goldfischteich im Winter mit regelmässigen Futtergaben eutrophieren zu müssen (und dann im kommenden Jahr wegen der Probleme heult). Nach meiner durchaus vorhandenen eigenen Erfahrung ist es bei einem auch kleinen Teich mit normalem Besatz (und von dem gehe ich aus, solange der Frager nicht selbst von Überbesatz spricht) vollkommen überflüssig und sogar schädlich, Goldfische und ähnliche von November bis Februar zuzufüttern. Es sei denn, es handelte sich um eine völlig nackte Schale, neu eingerichtet, ohne Substrat, ohne Pflanzen - aber auch das müsste erwähnt werden, denn es ist die krasse Ausnahme. Füttern in der Zeit, wo Futterreste und Exkremente einem Teich mehr schaden als zu jeder anderen Jahreszeit ist genauso sinnvoll wie das eingangs erwähnte Dackel-Strickjäckchen. 

*** gelöscht ***

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

EDIT: 18/11/03 05:00 p.m.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Stefan.s
  :cry:  :razz:
Gruß Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

*....*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt will ich doch auch mal ein paar Takte dazu sagen, weil langsam wird aus der Wolke ein Gewitter. Und warum ? Wegen nix ..... oder besser, wegen einer Diskussion, die ins uferlose gehen kann ,wenn man dies will . Und wer will das ? Ich nicht !  :twisted: 

Gerichtet ist dieses hier an ALLE User:

Obwohl StefanS beileibe keine Hilfe benötigt,stehe ich trotzdem hinter seiner Art, seinem Engagement und dem Willen, jedem hier mit seinem Fachwissen weiterhelfen zu wollen.

Ich will mal einige Takte erwähnen, um euch auch mal in die Situation zu versetzen, Verantwortung zu übernehmen, Moderator zu sein und was das bedeutet:

Als das Forum hier in den Startschuhen war und es moderiert sein sollte (was übrigs wie erwähnt in anderen Foren gänzlich fehlt!!), traf die Personenwahl ganz bestimmte Menschen, die in meiner Auswahl betreffend Erfahrung, Durchsetzungsvermögen und dem freiwilligen Helfen in Sachen Teich besonders geeignet waren. Zu 90% sind diese immer noch vorhanden, aufgrund ihrer Art, aufgrund ihres Wissen .....

Hier in unserem Forum ist es sehr schwierig, ein Moderator zu sein und diejenigen, die hier "beschäftigt" sind, machen dies aus ehrenamtlicher Tätigkeit,freiwillig und in meinen Augen mehr als hervorragend. Ich empfinde das besagte Posting von StefanS nicht unbedingt provozierend. Falsch ist allerdings die Aussage,daß Paul aus einem Forum herauskomplementiert wurde, dies kann ich bestätigen.

Als Moderator oder wie auch ich als Administrator stehen wir mehr als normale User im Rampenlicht, anscheinend sollte unser Wort zu 100% Gesetz sein .... Moderatoren, die hier eingesetzt sind, habe eine langjährige Erfahrung in diesen Dingen, in Sachen Teich, Anwendung , mit oder ohne Fisch ...... aber an eins solltet ihr immer denken:

Wir sind alle Menschen, die Moderatoren genauso, sie haben genauso Fachwissen, Durchsetzungsvermögen, Engagement, Enttäuschungen, Fehleinschätzungen wie die meisten User hier und haben auch ein Anrecht auf Launen meine Damen und Herren, denn es sind Menschen. Jemanden deswegen an den Pranger zu stellen oder zu verurteilen empfinde ich mehr als unpassend, um nicht zu sagen beschämend. Sie sind auch keine Götter in Blau, nicht allwissend und herabschauend, sondern erfüllen uns mit eins : Fachwissen und schnelle, ausführliche Antworten !

Wer dies anprangert oder auch die Art der manchmal gegeben Antworten, sollte sich mal genau die Jacke eines Moderators anziehen, nicht um es besser zu machen, sondern um sich auch mal der Öffentlichkeit zu stellen. Ihr würdet vieles aus einem anderen Licht sehen, eure Antworten anders gestalten bzw. euch zweimal überlegen was ihr schreibt und vor allen Dingen wie ihr es schreibt. Das dann der ein oder andere sich aufgrund getätigtem Schriftwechsel angefressen fühlt, halte ich für menschlich, weil es nicht die Antwort ist, die manche erwarten. Aber ist dies ein Grund, nachtragend zu sein ?

Fazit:
Persönliche Anfeindungen haben in Posts nichts verloren, sollten aber in normaler Art ausdikutiert werden. Dies geschieht hier meiner Meinung nach teileweise nicht, sondern es wird verbal etwas zu sehr draufgehauen. Muss das sein ? Ich denke nicht ....

Wenn man vom Ausgangspost ausgeht, war die Rede von Goldis etc. .... ob dies nun wirklich notwendig ist, diese durchzufüttern, ist aus der Ferne (wie Lars schon sagt) von keinem beurteilen, eher hypothetisch, weil wir den Teich nicht kennen .... Ich für meinen Teil füttere ab Oktober garnix (ausser die __ Störe), zwischendurch auch nur sporadisch. 

Man kann dieses Thema "Fütterung" durchkauen, bis ins Detail, mit dem ganzen wenn und aber, mit Koi oder ohne, etc ....

Allerdings wenn ihr dies macht, bitte ich um eine sachliche und keine persönliche Diskussion, sonst spiele ich ohne Vorwarnung mit ... danke !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

Jo Tommi,
das war mal nötig  :!:  :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Tommi hat recht.
Der Gaul ist mit uns beiden Durchgegangen.
Stefan.s ich entschuldige mich.Ist das so ok
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Paul,

danke. Ich überlasse es dem entsprechenden Mod, die persönlichen Passagen zu entfernen, allerdings bitte mit dem Hinweis, wer und warum es gelöscht wurde.

Show must go on ... und zwar mit allen Beteiligten !!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich trau mich jetzt auch nochmal etwas zu schreiben.  

Ich habe auch nur Goldfische (und so etwas in der Art) in meinem Teich. Von Kois habe ich üerhaupt keine Ahnung, ich beziehe mich also auch nicht darauf.

Ein Teil meiner Fische hat *nie* Futter, welches ich in den Teich warf angenommen, sie haben auch nie darauf reagiert. Ein anderer Teil der Fische hingegen kam direkt an, sobald ich mich an den Teich stellte. Sie nahmen in der wärmeren Jahreszeit das Futter auch immer direkt an.

Seitdem die Temperaturen aber runter gegangen sind, interessieren sich auch diese Fische weder für mich oder für Futter.

Offensichtlich ändern daher die Fische mit der Temperatur des Wassers auch ihre Freßgewohnheiten.

Ich werde daher auch erst im Frühjahr, wenn die Temperaturen steigen, wieder anfangen, die Fische zu füttern. Sollte es deswegen der eine oder andere über den Winter nicht schaffen...... was will man machen......

Auf jeden Fall will ich es nicht riskieren, den Nährstoffgehalt des Wassers durch übermäßiges Fütters so hoch zu treiben, daß ich nächstes Jahr nichts mehr von den Fischen sehe..... 

Auch in der Natur geht das Futterangebot im Winter zurück. Die Fische werden daher damit auch irgendwie klar kommen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Paul,

alles klar    - werde mein Posting editieren. Ich würde es vorziehen, wenn Du selbst Hand an Deine Texte legst.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

Hallo StefanS haben fertig :razz:    
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

Hallo rundrum, 

kann man wegen so einem harmlosen Thema wie der Fütterung wirklich so aus der Haut fahren?  

Da ich mein Geld im Wesentlichen damit verdiene, Fische zu füttern, mag ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Wer mag, darf mich danach auch verbal in der Luft zerreißen, wenn er denn sachliche Argumente parat hat.  

erste These hier im Thread: 
*Fische tun sich unter 10°C zunehmend schwer mit der Verdauung. Sie belastet den Kreislauf der Fische* 

Grübel... Was passiert denn, wenn es im Teich kälter wird?-zwei wesentliche Sachen in Sachen Stoffwechsel/Verdauung. 

1. Die ganze Sache mit den biochemischen Abläufen wird um ein Vielfaches langsamer. Es braucht also einfach mehr Zeit, die gleiche Menge Futter umzusetzen, als im Sommer. Da mit der Verlangsamung des Stoffwechsels insgesamt auch der Energiebedarf des Fisches zurück geht, halten sich Energiegewinnung durch Fressen und Energieverbrauch für die normalen Lebensvorgänge trotzdem die Waage. 

2. Die "Gründlichkeit" der Verdauung läßt nach, da verschiedene Enzyme ausserhalb ihres Temperaturoptimums nicht mehr so funktionieren, wie es im Sommer der Fall ist. Daher finden sich im Kot der Fische bei niedrigen Temperaturen mehr an sich verwertbare Inhaltsstoffe, als in wärmeren Zeiten. 

Wo aber ist da der Aufhänger für eine Mehrbelastung von Organismus oder gar Kreislauf? Durch die deutliche Verlangsamung der Umsetzung vom Futter hat der Fisch viel mehr Zeit, O2-Nachschub und die Entsorgung von CO2, NH3 & Co. zu erledigen. Die O2-Gehalte werden in den meisten Teichen in den kühleren Monaten auf einem höheren Niveau liegen, als im Sommer. Die Energiebilanz zwischen dem Aufwand an Energie für Aufnahme und Verdauung des Futters gegenüber dem Ertrag an Energie aus der Verdauung/Umsetzung wird auch in der kalten Zeit immer positiv im Sinne eines Energiegewinns sein.  


zweite These: 
*Freßverhalten ist nur ein "Schnapp"-Reflex und hat nix mit Hunger zu tun*

Fische suchen Sommer wie Winter nach Nahrung. Ich habe noch keinen Wildfang erlebt, der im Winter selbst unter Eisbedeckung einen leeren Darm hatte. Ein durch die zusätzliche Fütterung anerzogenes Verhalten mag eine Futteraufnahme begünstigen. Dieses Verhalten als Reflex abzutun und den Rest des durchaus komplexen Appetenzverhaltens bei Fischen zu ignorieren, hilft nicht weiter. 

dritte These: 
*Winterfütterung führt zu stärkerer Eutrophierung des Teiches und entsprechenden Problemen im Frühjahr* 

Meint mit Sicherheit die Anreicherung von Stickstoff- und Phosphorverbindungen in der Zeit, in der die Vegatation Pause macht. Das ist ein Argument, solange man die Optik des Teiches an erster Stelle sieht. Was aber ist mit den Fischen? Die Vorfahren von __ Goldfisch, Koi & Co. stammen nicht aus Gewässern mit 2 Metern Sichttiefe. Grad der Eutrophierung und Nahrungsangebot gehen Hand in Hand. Ein Gartenteich mit klarem Wasser ist da eher eine magere "Weidefläche". Gepaart mit einem (üblich) unnatürlich hohen Fischbesatz ist da Kohldampf angesagt. Wenn ich im Sommer füttern muß, weil die Naturnahrung nicht ausreicht ... warum soll sie dann im Winter reichen? Wer das eine will (starken Fischbesatz) muß das Andere mögen (höheren Nährstoffeintrag  -> stärkere Eutrophierung). Aus Angst vor Algen zu riskieren, daß die Fische im Frühjahr zum Teil heftige Probleme bekommen? :cry: 

vierte These: 
*bei Kois ist alles anders* 

Was unterscheidet den Koi (Cyprinus carpio) vom gewöhnlichen Karpfen (Cyprinus carpio)?  Machen die "Gendefekte" in Sachen Färbung und ein paar Macken aus der Zucht nach optischen Kriterien so große Unterschiede in Sachen Ernährung?  

Bei der Winterfütterung geht es darum, dem Fisch bei der Schonung seiner hoffentlich angefressenen Reserven in Sachen Energie und essentielle Nährstoffe behilflich zu sein. Gerät eins von beiden in den Mangel, gibt es richtig Ärger :cry: In einer kleinen Wasserpfütze mit wenigen m³ Volumen, möglichst noch mit direkter Sonneneinstrahlung fahren die Temperaturen ständig Achterbahn, wo sich in einem natürlichen See nix rührt. Diese Achterbahnfahrt zwingt die Fische zu Anpassungen und damit zu verstärktem Verbrauch von Reserven, während die Kollgen im See damit kaum Streß haben. Die Fraktion im See ist dennoch auch unter Eis weiter auf Nahrungssuche. Warum sollen zur gleichen Zeit Fische im Teich hungern wollen?  

Das auch hier im Thread angesprochene Energiemangelsyndrom kostet jedes Jahr viele Fische das Leben. Fischtierärzte und andere Leute vom Fach reden sich seit Jahren den Mund fusslig und versuchen das Problem zu erklären. Warum kommt das bei einigen Leuten hier nicht an? Fische fressen annähernd 12 Monte im Jahr. Sie verdauen auch noch bei 4°C. Ob ich die Fische im Winter füttern muß, ist keine Glaubensfrage, sondern schlicht davon abhängig, ob sie im Teich auch im Winter genug Futter finden. Wenn nicht, sind sie zu füttern. Dabei reicht es völlig aus, wenn im Abstand von Tagen wenig, aber leicht verdauliches Futter gegeben wird. Solange die Fische fressen, kann man davon ausgehen, daß sie das Futter auch brauchen. 

Soweit meine Meinung zum Thema. 

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

Dann ist ja hoffentlich alles wieder  :knuddel:  - mag mich eigentlich gar nicht mit Dir streiten.

Beste Grüsse aus  :francais:  (Wetter übrigens nachts um den Gefrierpunkt, tagsüber wolkenloser Himmel, Sonne, dennoch nur 15 Grad)

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Lars
Ich werde der Letzte sein, der auf Dich einschlägt :razz:  :steinigung: 
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Paul, 



> Ich werde der Letzte sein, der auf Dich einschlägt :razz:  :steinigung:



dann bin ich mal gespannt, wer davor alles zuschlägt ... rate: 

Hätte so gar nix dagegen, das Thema auf 'ner sachlichen Schiene zu diskutieren. Die Sache ist komplex genug, um damit über den Winter zu kommen, ohne daß es langweilig wird.  

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Nov. 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 

die nachstehenden Passagen eines PN-Wechsels zwischen Lars Dettmann und mir will ich Euch (mit Einverständnis von Lars) nicht vorenthalten. Es trägt dazu bei, die Aspekte des Themas zu beleuchten. 

Lars: "... Zum Thema Winterfütterung scheinen wir unterschiedliche Ansichten zu haben.  :? Das Risiko der Anreicherung von Nährstoffen und die Quittung im Frühjahr sehe ich auch. Es ist in meinen Augen allerdings ein notwendiges Übel. Allerdings muß der Teich erstmal bis zum Frühjahr durchhalten ... Wahrscheinlich ist der Thread eine Gelgeheit, dem einen oder anderen Leser im Forum klar zu machen, was für Pferdefüße man sich mit Fischbesatz über das natürliche Potential des Teiches hinaus, so alles einhandelt." 

Stefan: "... Ich sehe noch nicht einmal, dass wir bei dem Thema Winterfütterung unterschiedlicher Meinung sind. Deshalb habe ich zu Deinem Posting nichts mehr geschrieben: Weil auch ich zustimme. Ich kann nur wiederholen: Ich rede nicht von Kois und anderen Fischen mit hohem Stoffwechsel. Ich beziehe mich auf den normalen, bepflanzten, mit Substrat versehenen Gartenteich, der natürlich regelmässig überbesetzt ist, aber eben nicht so weit, dass sich im Winter ein Nahrungsmangel für die Fische einstellen würde (und da bin ich mir eben nicht sicher: Kann es wirklich vorkommen, dass Goldfische usw. in einem solchen Teich "Kohldampf schieben" ?). Was ich aber berücksichtige ist das ganz normale Verhalten des durchschnittlichen Gartenteichbesitzers: Der mischt nach Empfehlungen wie der Deinen (die sicher richtig sind, wenn man sich die Mühe gibt, den wirklichen Nahrungsbedarf seines ganz konkreten Fischbesatzes korrekt zu ermitteln) Winterfutter mit Lebertran an und schmeisst davon täglich eine ordentliche Portion in seinen Teich oder hackt ein Loch ins Eis und "baut" auf diese Weise eine Futterstelle. Und das endet in einer Katastrophe, weil gerade dieser Teichbesitzer die Folgen eben nicht als notwendiges Übel begreift, sondern wegen seines veralgten Tümpels heult, seine Fische und Pflanzen mit Kupfersulfat vergiftet und das Loch letztlich wieder zuschmeisst. Ich habe in meinem Teich, der nur mit wirklich "einfachen" Fischen besetzt war (und das auch nicht übermässig) im Winter nie gefüttert und hatte nur minimale, zu vernachlässigende Verluste. Zum Problem wurde eher das Füttern im Sommer (nicht, weil es notwendig war, sondern weil es "Spass" gemacht hat), denn die Fische haben zwar gefressen, aber nicht alles aufgefressen (auch ich hatte viel zu lernen...). Ergo: Ich halte Deine Position und Dein Posting inhaltlich für absolut korrekt, sehe im Hinblick auf "einfache" Fische und die tägliche Praxis der meisten Teichbesitzer aber auch keinen Widerspruch zu meiner Empfehlung." 

Beste Grüsse 
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Nov. 2003)

Ich bin zu Recht angemailt worden, dass sich meine obige Aussage ausgesprochen überheblich und dumm unseren erfahrenen Mitgliedern gegenüber liest. Ich entschuldige mich für diese Aussage, füge aber gleich hinzu, dass sie natürlich nicht auf unsere aktiven, das Forum regelmässig besuchenden Mitglieder gemünzt war. Bei diesen unterstelle ich sehr wohl das Interesse und die Erfahrung, auch mit sich widersprechenden Postings und sorgfältig gegeneinander abgewogenen Aussagen (einerseits/andererseits) umgehen zu können. Gegebenenfalls fragen sie halt nach.

Nein, ich meine die Masse derjenigen, die zwar einen Teich besitzen, ihn aber nicht in dem Maße zu ihrem Interessengebiet erklärt haben wie wir. Ich meine diejenigen, die Probleme mit ihrem Teich haben, nur sporadisch einmal lessen (ohne zu posten), oder die einfach nur die schnelle, zuverlässige Lösung suchen. Diese Teichbesitzer bilden die Masse (schaut z.B. einmal unter http://www.gartenteich.de). 

Ich hoffe, ich kann damit wieder einiges gerade rücken (und ärgere mich am meisten über mich selbst, je zum Thema gepostet zu haben).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Nov. 2003)

Ich überlege allen Ernstes mich aus diesem Forum zurück zu ziehen.
Es sind mir zuviele Überhebliche Leute darin ,die sind nicht in der Lage 
einmal zusagen ich habe KEIN recht.
Alle anderen sind Dumm nur sie haben das wissen gepachtet und dann noch die Frechheit besitzen zu schreiben "nur die fremden sind dumm,die eigenen nicht"
Das ist doch wohl der Gipfel der Frechheit.
So ich hoffe ich bin nicht Persönlich geworden.
paul
Ps Ich sage was ich denke und zwar öffendlich


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Nov. 2003)

Hatte ich vergessen
Ja Stefan S
Es gibt einen Spruch
Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten.
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Nov. 2003)

Also meine Meinung zur Fütterrei.

Man muss es nicht übertreiben mit dem füttern.
Manche haben ganz schön verfettete Fische in ihren Teichen schwimmen und wundern sich warum das Wasser schlecht wird und einige Fische sterben.
Ich bin eher dafür wenig zu füttern und es im Winter sein zu lassen.
So lange Sie natürlich hoch kommen und fressen wollen,kann man Sie auch füttern.

In meinem Aquarium gibts auch nur alle 2 Tage Futter und das nicht Viel.
Die Fische sehen einfach perfekt aus und sind keine verfetteten Kugeln mit Flossen.
Ausserdem wird das Wasser nicht so belastet.

Die meisten Futtermittel sind eh schon hochkonzentriert mit den wichtigsten Nährstoffen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Nov. 2003)

Also Paul,

verschwinde. Wenn Du es nicht freiwillig tust, werde ich es jetzt betreiben. Kannst ja in anderen Foren öffentlich machen, was Du denkst.

Ich erkläre, wie ich zu der Aussage gekommen bin. Ich entschuldige mich bei denjenigen, die das wirklich missverstehen könnten. Das reicht.

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Paul, hallo Stefan, 

was raucht Ihr da nach Feierabend, um so drauf zu sein ... :? 

Stefan schreibt, daß man die Empfehlungen für eine Winterfütterung durchaus so mißverstehen kann, daß im Anschluß der Teich an die Wand gefüttert wird. Genau das war es, weshalb ich ihn per PN gebeten habe, seinen Standpunkt in die Diskussion wieder einzubringen. Ich sehe die gleiche Gefahr. Wenn Stefans Posting deshalb überheblich war, bin ich es zwangsläufig auch ... 

Mir ging es in dem Thread darum, die generelle Ablehung der Winterfütterung auf's Korn zu nehmen und einige Argumente dagegen mal zu hinterfragen. Damit ist das Thema aber sicher nicht erledigt. Wenn sich aber hier die Leute, von denen ich mir Argumente erhoffe, in Grabenkämpfe begeben ... :cry: 

Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Harti
Wenn Du diese Diskusion verfolgt hast, weisst Du das wir nicht vom übermässigem Füttern sondern von einigen Pellets reden,auch mit Fischöl angereichert. Klar ist es richtig das man im Winter das Futter nicht Eimerweise in den Teich schüttet.Aber wer macht das schon?
Es geht doch Generell darum, nicht einfach zu sagen ab ca 10 Grad 
bekommen Fische kein Futter mehr,diese Aussage ist falsch.
Denn dann muss ich hinterfragen Woher Wissen das diese Leute, in der Natur kann man doch sehen zum Beispiel beim angeln,das Fische egal welche, wie Lars schon sagte
einen gefüllten Darm haben .Doch nicht vom nicht fressen.
Und dann wer hat schon einen Teich der seine Bewohner ernähren kann.
ohne dazu zu füttern.
Ich glaube da kann man lange suchen.Darum vertreten ich und einige andere die Meinung das im Winter zugefüttert wird solange es geht und solange die Fische egal welche es uns abnehmen.
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2003)

Irgendwie verstehe ich die Diskussion neben der Diskussion nicht mehr.

Auch wenn es auf Anhieb jetzt den Anschein erwecken mag, ich will für niemanden Partei ergreifen......

Stefans Anregungen und Aussagen haben mir, seit ich meinen Teich habe, bereits ziemlich geholfen bzw. haben mir reichlich Anregungen gegeben. Ebenfalls bin ich der Ansicht, daß jeder, der sich seine Postings durchliest, merkt, daß er niemandem seine Meinung aufdrücken will. Auch bei diesem Thema "Fischfütterung" wird durchweg deutlich, daß es sich bei seinen Aussagen um seine Meinung zu dem Thema handelt. Das seine Meinung die einzig richtige zum Thema "Füttern" ist, behauptet er an keiner Stelle.

Paul hat zu dem Thema "Füttern" zwar auch seine Meinung kund getan, im Wesentlichen ging es ihm allerdings wohl eher darum, Stefan zu diskreditieren.

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es zu dieser "Auseinandersetzung" eine Vorgeschichte gibt, interessiert mich auch eigentlich nicht wirklich. Ich finde es nur schrecklich nervig, wenn hier Fragen von Mitgliedern dazu führen, daß Diskussionen neben dem eigentlichen Thema geführt werden.

Deswegen möchte ich Dich, Paul, einfach mal dazu anhalten, bei der Sache zu bleiben oder auf Deine Postings zu verzichten. Dein Fachwissen kann sicher vielen hilfreich sein, Deine Abneigungen bestimmten Leuten gegenüber interessieren aber niemanden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2003)

*....*

Guten Morgen,

mit wachsamen Augen lese ich hier mit ..... sollte diese Diskussion entgleisen, vom eigentlichen Thema weiter abweichen, meine Damen und Herren, dann box ich mit ... :verweis: das nur zur Info.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2003)

hallo zusammen,

ich denke es reicht jetzt !!!

grundsätzlich ist es so daß in einem forum verschiedene meinungen zu einem thema vorhanden sind - es soll sogar lösungen geben die mehrere möglichkeiten als richtig zulassen  - einzig ist es oft so, daß in einem geschriebenen posting von vielen leuten versucht wird nur das wesentliche zu schreiben (z.b. weil sie nur mit zwei fingern schreiben wie ich :cry: ) - im kopf haben sie aber wesentlich mehr zu sagen - verbal wären sie auch weit ausführlicher - das führt dann eben zwangsläufig dazu daß bei aufmerksamen lesen immer eine alternative gefunden wird an der man sich aufhängen kann und sie bis zum crash weiterzuführen..... dabei ignoriert man ganz einfach die kernaussage und definiert sich selbst die worte in der richtung daß man einen grund zum einhaken hat.

dies ist zwar menschlich - aber gleichzeitig billig und kontraproduktiv für alle.
gleichzeitig ist aber diese methode nur geeignet für menschen mit hoher fachkentniss da NUR SIE in der lage sind einen text dermaßen zu zerlegen und seine schwachstelle zu finden und gleichzeitig aber den nötigen intellekt haben passend in die kerbe reinzuschlagen und gegenzuargumentieren. 
und genau zu dieser methode neigen hier einige user mit den genannten eigenschaften ............. die leittragenden ist aber die masse der forumsteilnehmer die da nicht mithalten kann und überhaupt nicht erkennt was hier abgeht, bzw. welchen sinn das ergeben soll ????

und wirklich freunde - es ergiebt überhaupt keinen sinn - sondern es ergiebt nur streit - es ist der virtuelle machtkampf einiger fachkompetenten größen - nicht mehr und nicht weniger .......... eine möglichkeit sich zu präsentieren und zu priviligieren ............


also - macht euch darüber einwenig gedanken und überlegt ob ihr um diesen preis das forum schädigen wollt ?? :cry:  :cry: 

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen, 

dieser Thread ist die zweite Diskussion hier, an der ich mich beteilige. So, wie schon in der Ersten um den Fachbeitrag Wasserchemie, geht auch hier umgehend die Post ab und man fetzt sich auf der persönlichen Schiene.  

Wenn ich Dich jetzt richtig verstehe, kommen zu den persönlichen Animositäten nun auch noch Bedenken, daß das Diskussionsniveau zu hochtrabend wird. Kannst Du mal konkrete Passagen zitieren, auf die sich Deine Bedenken beziehen. Ich wüßte nicht, wo hier Infos im Fachchinesisch gekommen wären, die für andere User nicht verständlich wären. Ist es ein Fehler, wenn man sich die Mühe macht, Argumente etwas ausführlicher zu hinterfragen bzw. die Eigenen zu begründen? 

Gibt es hier zukünftig jedesmal Zoff, sobald heikle Themen angesprochen werden oder es mal ins Detail geht? Dann bin ich hier wahrscheinlich völlig verkehrt. 

Ich habe mich per PN bemüht, die Diskussion nochmal anzuschieben, weil ich einige Aussagen so nicht im Raum stehen lassen wollte. Die scheinbar gegensätzlichen Standpunkte sind im Grunde gar nicht so weit auseinander. Wenn ich mir anschaue, was ich am Ende erreicht habe, wird mir schlecht. So macht es weder Spaß, noch Sinn und freiwilig tue ich mir das nicht länger an. 

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2003)

an @
gott sei dank habe ich keine Fische im Teich, sonst würde ich auch noch was sagen. Aber mir reicht schon die "Wasser-Diskussion".
Eine verbale Diskussion wäre wirklich besser. Auch ich habe inzwischen gemerkt, das all das Posten schnell zu Missverständnissen führt. Drum lasst uns mal ein Treffen machen mich Referat + Diskussion. Ihr werdet sehen,es wird alles schnell gelassener gesehen.
LIEEBE Grüsse, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Eugen,

ich gebe Dir vollkommen Recht, was mich immer ärgert ist, daß immer wieder Leute nicht verstehen, daß unterschiedliche Meinungen existieren. Ich glaube auch nicht, daß zu allen Dingen immer nur eine richtige Ansicht existiert. Kleinigkeiten können schon zu einem ganz anderen Ergebnis führen.

Und das trifft man in allen Lebenslagen an.

Mich stört nur, daß es dann häufig so neben der Sache ausarten muß.

Deshalb sollte man in einer Kneipe auch nie über Politik diskutieren..... das geht dann meistens richtig schief


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2003)

Hi, 
ich kann nicht glauben, was hier nun abgeht.    

Aus welchem Grund sollte Paul aus diesem Forum verschwinden? 
Doch wohl nicht weil er sich mit einem von Euch in die Haare kriegt. 
Paul's Postings in Sachen Fische sind mir jedenfalls schon wichtig und ich möchte nicht wegen dieser Pille-Palle auf seine Meinung verzichten müssen, wenn mal wieder ernsthafte Fischkrankheiten an der Reihe sind. 
Bitte beendet dieses alberne Gezanke und renkt Euch wieder ein. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2003)

hallo lars,

sorry daß ich es nicht geschafft habe es verständlich rüberzubringen - NEIN es geht mir nicht um die hochwertigkeit und fachliche spezifikation der beiträge - die finde ich sehr in ordnung!!!

um was es geht ist psychologischer natur - und zwar um das gegenseitige einhaken in schwachstellen oder falsche formulierungen von verschiedenen postings und das darauffolgende sich rhetorisch daran hochziehen bis zum crash.
ob es sich dabei um persöhnliche  differenzen oder um triebhafte charaktereigenschaften handelt ist mir dabei egal, es erschwert aufjedenfall das forumsleben erheblich.

dies ist zumindest meine meinung ??

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2003)

ähem... falls es noch wen die inhaltliche Seite interessiert:

meine Goldorfen werden seit jeher ab Mitte Novemver nicht mehr gefüttert und haben IMMER überlebt. Mit den Koi halte ich es genauso.

Sollten sie wirklich hunger haben, dann finden sie sicher was im Wasser, aber mehr is nicht, absolute Diät ist angesagt.

ob es der Weißheit letzter Schluss ist weiss ich nicht, bei mir funktioniert's und deshalb werde ich es nicht ändern

Gruß 
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2003)

Hallo alle,

mich beschäftig dieses Thema auch sehr. Meine Koi kommen auch bei diesen Wassertemperaturen,(6-10Grad) noch sofort an den Teich wenn ich komme. Ob sie nun aus Reflex fresse wollen oder nicht, ich bin dauernd drauf und dran wieder ein paar Körnchen reinzuwerfen.

@Lars    Du hast mir mit dem sehr toll formulierten Beitrag etwas das schlechte Gewissen genommen wenn ich dies tue. Glaube nämlich auch das die Fische alle paar Tage ein bisschen was gebrauchen können.(Es kommt halt wie immer im Leben auf sehr viele verschiedene Umstände an.)

@Stefans und Paul
Eigentlich schätze ich Euch beide sehr....... aber mir fällt dazu nur eins ein "schämt euch"!
Und das sage ich, der ich nicht "Diplomatie" mit zweiten Vornamen heisse.

LIEBEN Gruß an alle
Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Paul!

Ich habe nur Uwes Frage, auf Grund meiner Erfahrung und Meinung beantwortet.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Nov. 2003)

An alle User.
Wie aus den vorausgegangenen Threads hervor geht, haben Stefan S und ich in einigen Grund legenden Dingen eine andere Meinung.
Ich bin für meine Sehr direkte aber auch ehrliche Meinung bekannt.Das heißt, ich gehe gegen jeden der hier im Forum Thesen vertritt die nicht mit Wissen untermauert werden können.

Und schon gar nicht werde ich zu Kreuze kriechen, und meinen Namen dazu hergeben, um einen wenn auch Moderator zu helfen, auf irgendeiner Weise  seine  unrichtigen Kommentare doch noch als richtig dazustellen. Für mich und für viele andere User, ist mit dem Moderatoren Privileg
auch verbunden, sich nur zu Themen zu äußern, zu denen er auch über ein ausreichendes Fachwissen verfügt.

Es tut mir allerdings sehr Leid das durch meine  Postings einige User den Eindruck bekommen haben, hier seien keine Erwachsenen sondern Kinder am Werk.
Das ist nicht so,aber einer musste mal die Wahrheit schreiben.
Hier im Forum gibt es für jede Sparte einen oder mehrere Moderator/en und das ist gut,denn diese Sparten Moderatoren verfügen auch auf ihrem Fachgebiet über ein sehr umfangreiches Wissen das sie den fragenden Usern gut ,und auch sachlich richtig vermitteln können. 
Wer mich kennt, weiß das ich mich egal in welchen Foren auch immer, nur zu Dingen geäußert habe und werde, von denen ich etwas verstehe und  bei bedarf auch erklären kann .

Aber nicht nach dem Motto, Neulinge haben zu glauben, was Moderatoren sagen, das ist Gesetz,Und wehe einer ist anderer Meinung,aber das kann ja nicht sein, nur eigene User verfügen über Wissen die anderen Na ja ,haben zwar Teich aber sonst kein Ahnung.

So nun zum Schluss:
Tommi: es tut mir ehrlich Leid aber ich kann nicht anders,ich kann und werde mich nicht verbiegen.
Also Ich mache es Dir Leicht.

Tommi ich werde gehen.

Weißt Du es ist meine knappe Freizeit die hier auch investiere und da möchte ich mich eigentlich nicht aufregen,aber manchmal geht das Temperament mit mir Durch und das ist gut so. Aber ich möchte nicht, das wegen mir ein anderer geht.Das ist nicht mein Ding.
Es geht mir auch nicht um recht von irgendeinem zu bekommen,ich weiß wann ich recht habe.
 Allerdings lasse ich alles (ist ja nicht so viel)
von dem was ich hier ins Forum gebracht habe hier.
Gruße an alle User

Meine Seite www.paulskoiseite.de  bleibt trotz allem für jeden offen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Nov. 2003)

*...*

na klasse ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Nov. 2003)

..........
wer sagt das, paul raus ist, und nicht mehr schreibt


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Uwe,

ich überspringe einfach einmal die Beiträge und wende mich Deiner Frage zu:

Sobald das Wasser kälter wird, füttere ich meine Goldfische nicht mehr. Sie fnden im Teich notfalls noch genug Nahrung.

So verfahre ich seit 25 Jahren. Von anderen Fischen hab ich keine Ahnung.

Viele Grüße
Goldi (Reinhard)


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Nov. 2003)

Hi Teichfreunde, 
das mit Paul und StefanS ist ordentlich in die Hose gegangen. 
Wir haben hier im Forum in Sachen "Koi" nicht unbedingt viele Leute, welche Erfahrung mit diesen Tieren haben. Paul war Einer davon. Ich habe die Beiträge zu "Füttern im November" ein wenig mitverfolgt und finde, das es den Rausschmiß (oder Selbstrausschmiß) von Paul in keinster Weise wert war.   
Wenn Leute wie Paul dieses Forum verlassen, wo soll man denn seine Meinungen dann austauschen? 
Etwa im anderen Forum, (keine Namen) wo alle einem Allmächtigen (keine Namen) vor die Füße kriechen und nur die Erfahrungen bestimmter Leute akzeptiert werden? 
Meine Bitte: 
Vielleicht können wir gemeinsam auf diesen Weg versuchen, dass sich die beiden wieder einkriegen. 
Dies ist meine Meinung zu einem Streit. 
Warum immer den einfacheren Weg gehen? 

Gruß, r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Nov. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Nov. 2003)

Hallo r.t., hallo Ole, 

bin zwar noch neu in der Runde, aber wahrscheinlich auch deshalb ziemlich platt, was hier so "zwischenmenschlich" abgeht. 

Finde es mehr als übertrieben, wenn Meinungsverschiedenheiten so ausarten, daß Wortklaubereien den Boden für Rückzug bzw. Rausschmiß ebnen. Etwas mehr Gelassenheit und nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage ... Es kann nicht Sinn eines Forums sein, immer den absoluten Konsens zu finden. Bei einem so breit gefächerten Themenbereich wie hier kann man es sich als Moderator mit Sicherheit auch leisten, nicht zu jedem Thema zu schreiben. Vielleicht lebt man ruhiger, wenn man erst andere Antworten abwartet und die bei Bedarf ergänzt oder hinterfragt. 

Da ich ohne böse Absicht die Diskussion wieder angeschoben habe, nach dem die zwei Helden sich wieder vertragen haben, plagt mich etwas das schlechte Gewissen. Der Versuch, Paul und Stefan per PN wieder von der jeweiligen Palme zu holen, hat mal im ersten Anlauf auch nicht geklappt. Ich habe beiden geschrieben, daß ich nicht in dem Forum bleibe, wenn einer von beiden geht, bzw. gehen muß. In einem solchen Klima diskutiert es sich sonst denkbar schlecht. Mal sehen, ob ich bleiben darf ... 

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Nov. 2003)

hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich mal kurz auch zu wort melden um einwenig klarheit zu schaffen - zumindest soweit wie es meinem eigenen kentnissstand entspricht. 

also der grund der eskalation dieses themas liegt nicht in der sachlichen meinungsdifferenz zum thema - sondern in den bereichen welche von den schreibern selbst editiert wurde, mit dem kommentar daß die sache bereinigt sei.

genau in diesen bereichen mit den sternchen standen worte und sätze die jeglichen guten ton zwischen zwei menschen aufs tiefste verletzen - und zwar unterhalb der gürtellinie !!! geschrieben von paul.

dies ist zumindest mein kentnissstand den ich hier weitergeben möchte ganz einfach um spekulationen und mutmaßungen die in die falsche richtung gehen zu vermeiden.

ich kann stefan-s verstehen wenn er sich diesbezüglich stark diskreminiert und beleidigt fühlt.
- was ich nicht verstehen kann ist das paul den ich über lange zeit achten und schätzen gelernt habe - fachlich wie auch menschlich - nicht in der lage ist über seinen schatten zu springen.

ich denke es ist zu unterscheiden zwischen fachlicher diskussion - auch wenn sie keinen konsens findet - auch wenn sie gewürtzt ist mit harter rhetorik - und zwischen beleidigungen  und erniedrigungen.

zweiteres darf einfach nicht sein !!!

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen, 

wenn ich nicht selbst schon das zweifelhafte Vergnügen gehabt hätte, daß man mir die Worte im Munde rum dreht und Beiträge inhaltlich verändert, nachdem die Antwort darauf schon geschrieben war, hätte ich für Paul's Ausraster gar kein Verständnis. Vielleicht fragst auch Du mal nach den Beweggründen, die einen ruhigen Kandidaten wie Paul zu so einer Reaktion veranlassen. Die Reaktion von Paul halte ich auch jetzt noch für maßlos überzogen und überflüssig. Die Motivation, die dahin geführt hat, sehe ich inzwischen in einem anderen Licht. 

Warum bricht hier kein Sturm der Entrüstung los, wenn Paul schreibt, was er geschrieben hat? Würde mir als Moderator bzw. Admin zu denken geben... Es kann hier nicht darum gehen, den einen oder anderen auszugrenzen. Weder mit persönlichen Angriffen unter der Gürtellinie, noch über die Postion des Moderators, der den Admin unter Zugzwang setzt.. Zu so einem Theater, wie es hier aufgeführt wurde, gehören immer zwei Darsteller und ein Admin, der es sich bieten läßt. Vielleicht haben ja Paul und Stefan in der Zwischenzeit begriffen, daß es in dem blöden Spiel nur Verlierer geben wird. Dumm ist nur, daß das Forum selbst den größten Schaden nimmt. 

In den paar Tagen, die ich jetzt hier mitlese und -schreibe werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, daß hier teilweise ganz bewußt aneinander vorbei geredet wird. Warum kommt die Diskussion über den Rückzug/Rausschmiß von Paul erst jetzt in die Gänge? Teilnahmslosigkeit? Oder die verbreitete Ansicht, daß es eh nix bringt, wenn man als User das Maul aufmacht? Wäre es nicht viel besser, solche Sachen hier im Forum im Klartext auszudiskutieren, statt via PN oder "Intern" Fäden zu __ spinnen und Hebel zu ziehen? 

Wenn es nicht gelingt, hier ein offenes und ehrliches Klima zu schaffen, habt Ihr so ein Theater alle paar Wochen an der Backe ... Es ist nicht immer einfach, dem Anderen die Meinung offen ins Gesicht zu sagen, ohne das Gegenüber dabei zu verletzen. Noch schwere ist es, sich so eine ehrliche Meinung in der Öffentlichkeit anhören zu müssen. Beides will gekonnt sein und ich erwarte beides von einem Moderator zuerst.

Was ich als Admin zuerst unterbinden würde, ist das nachträgliche Editieren von Texten. Vielleicht überlegt man gründlicher, wass man an persönlichen Angriffen verfaßt, wenn es nicht nachträglich so leicht zu ändern ist, wie hier. 

Soviel zu dem Eindruck eines Neulings zu diesem Thema ...

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Nov. 2003)

Hallo @ all
Ich sehe ein das ich überreagiert habe  und sage allen Usern das es mir Leid tut.Es war und ist nicht meine Absicht diesem Forum Schaden zuzufügen
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Nov. 2003)

hallo paul,

klasse - danke für diese reaktion von dir - es bestärkt mich in meiner menschenkentniss - und zeugt von charakter und fairness.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Paul,

Danke von meiner Seite! Wenn Du mit "alle User" auch Stefan meinst, könnte das der erste Schritt zu etwas Normalität sein, auf den hier viele warten. Mal sehen, wie der zweite Schritt aussieht. 

MfG Lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Nov. 2003)

Lars ALLE sind ALLE
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Nov. 2003)

*...*

Guten Morgen,

doch etwas überrascht und umso erfreuter lese ich die Wortmeldungen, insbesondere die öffentliche Entschuldigung von Paul.

Können wir damit endlich den Zoff beenden und zum normalen Alltag und den Interessen dieses Forums zurückkehren, nämlich Usern zu helfen und aktiv bei Problemen zu unterstützen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Paul

auch ein herzliches Dankeschön von mir , hatt mich sehr gefreut . Ich hoffe nun , das wir noch vieles von dir hier lesen und auch lernen werden . Ich hätte nicht gerne auf deine Kompetenz in Sachen Teich und Koi verzichtet . Nun denn , auf ein gemeinsames Mitteinander und bessere Zeiten .

@StefanS
nun steht ja hoffentlich nichts mehr im Wege um diesen Zwist zu beenden , oder ? Ich finde , Paul hatt nun zu deiner vollen Zufriedenheit gehandelt und sich entschuldigt , dies sollte man respektieren .


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Nov. 2003)

Na also, geht doch. 
Fehlt nur noch EINER in der Runde. 

Gruß r.t.


----------

